# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  تجربة ناجحة لازالة رمز الخصوصية لاصدار 6.0 مع العملاق انفنتى ميركال

## kojyy

*تمت التجربة على موبايل INFINITY X557 
وكما نعلم ان رمز الخصوصية لا يزال عن طريق الفورمات او السوفت وير 
وهو يختلف ايضا عن حمايه جوجل  
طب دعونا نبدأ    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
نفتح برنامج الانفنتى واجهة MTK    
ونختار البوت كما هو موضح بالصورة من قائمة SETTINGS  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
نضغط على RESET PRIVACY LOCK    من قائمة USER DATA   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        
مبروك عليك صورة من داخل الجهاز   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 وهذا انفو العملية        
Operation : Reset Privacy Lock [ v1.58 ] 
1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back
2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey 
Wait for phone...
Phone found! [ 10 ]
Sync...
Inital Boot Ok!
BB_CPU_PID : 6580
BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6580_S00
BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCA00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000
Processing BROM stage
Settings for BROM configured!
SecCfgVal : 0x00000000
BromVer   : 0x00FF
BLVersion : 0x0001
PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ]
BootLdrSS : NORMAL with PRELOADER
Processing DA stage
DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07
Sending and initialize DA ...
Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x94
NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED
eMMC Flash : 150100513832334D4200FEA8D33B83C3
Initialize Memory ... 
DRAM already initialized by Preloader
DAgent sent , init HW now
eMMC FlashIC initialized
[eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100
[eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM328
[eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100513832334D4200FEA8D33B83C3
[eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000
[eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000
[eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB]
DEV RID    : 0xE3C726CC74A5D01D5FFA406E16205267
INT RAM    : 0x00020000
EXT RAM    : 0x80000000 [2 GiB]
BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT
SOC VERIFY : C1
Boot Ok! 
Checking data ...  
Process block #1
Process block #2 
Privacy Lock reset Ok! 
Done!
Elapsed: 00:00:19
Reconnect Power/Cable!  
تقبلوا تحياتى     *

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

كلام سليم اخي 
قمت بتجربة هذه الخاصية كثيرا وخاصة في هواتف tecno ونجحت 100%

----------


## bouhelal

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

بارك الله فيك فكرة رائعة

----------


## عامر شاهين

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## dadi01

_جزاك الله خير_

----------


## rabah123

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zaka2

بارك الله فيك

----------

